# Folding ceramic knife



## monkeyboy (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm looking for a folding ceramic knife possibly with a titanium handle and I don't mind if it costs a lot. Does anyone know of any good makes I should look for? The only one I can find is Boker. I'm not looking for a knife for killing people just for general outdoor purposes so I don't really care about how well it performs in a combat situation.

I read that ceramic knives require a diamond knife sharpener. Any good knife sharpeners i should look for?

:touche:


----------



## smokinbasser (Jul 15, 2006)

Boker has one and I believe AG Russell has one or two other designs from Boker. From what I have read your not going to need a sharpener for a ceramic knive unless your cutting beef with titanium bones in place of organic bones. Currently the only risks involves dropping it on the floor or chopping on a board made of other than plastic or wood.IMO Lansky sharpeners are in the same class as the spyderco sharpmakers,both do a good job.


----------



## gregw (Jul 15, 2006)

Boker 2040 - Delta (Ceramic blade with Titanium handle)







You won't be able to sharpen it yourself. You'll need to send it back to Boker for sharpening.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions. gregw, nice picture. Thats the one I was looking at. Has it ever needed sharpening?


----------



## GarageBoy (Jul 16, 2006)

I know for sure Ceramic will eventually need sharpening..and only diamonds will do. Any reason you want the Ceramic?

Diamonds- look for DMT - sold @ www.knifecenter.com


----------



## gregw (Jul 16, 2006)

monkeyboy said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. gregw, nice picture. Thats the one I was looking at. Has it ever needed sharpening?



Not yet... I've only been using it for small tasks like opening envelopes..


----------



## monkeyboy (Jul 17, 2006)

GarageBoy said:


> Any reason you want the Ceramic?


 
I want a good blade that will hold its sharpness for a long time. That said, It sort of defeats the purpose if I can't sharpen it myself. Maybe I'll get the Boker and just try and sharpen it myself with a diamond sharpener when the time comes. I'm surprised that there is only one brand of folding ceramic knife. I would have expected the japanese to manufacture this sort of thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2006)

Kyocera produces ceramic blades, they make a folder:





Be aware though that ceramic blades are very hard, but relatively brittle.  

Dropping or warping it is a definite nono. :tsk:


----------



## cnw4002 (Jul 17, 2006)

monkeyboy said:


> I'm looking for a folding ceramic knife possibly with a titanium handle and I don't mind if it costs a lot. Does anyone know of any good makes I should look for? The only one I can find is Boker. I'm not looking for a knife for killing people just for general outdoor purposes so I don't really care about how well it performs in a combat situation.
> 
> I read that ceramic knives require a diamond knife sharpener. Any good knife sharpeners i should look for?
> 
> :touche:


 
http://www.bestknives.com/bo20ti.html try this is is as close as you will get, It is a folder with a ceramic & titanium blade, and a titanium liner. The ceramic titanium blade makes it so it won't break if it is dropped. This is an everday carry folding pocketknive


----------



## cnw4002 (Jul 17, 2006)

Titanius 

Here it is. The best of the best. We have incorporated our expertise in the development of titanium handles and teamed it up with our newest blade material, Cera-Titan. Now you can have an extremely lightweight pocket knife, combined with a blade material that will stay sharp longer than any steel. On top of that, you can sharpen Titanius on a ceramic rot or fine diamond stone. The attractive embossed titanium handle provides for a natural and comfortable grip. Liner locking. Blade length: 2 3/8". Overall length: 5 1/4".​ 
Order-No.: 2035
$ 170.00</FONT>


----------



## taro68 (Jul 17, 2006)

This is my ceramic folder knife by Boker, it's a little knife with these measures: open blade 132,30 mm; close blade 78,66 mm


----------



## JoeBob (Jul 18, 2006)

Spyderco made a ceramic blade folding knife several years ago, but it was a very limited run item.


----------



## GarageBoy (Jul 18, 2006)

It holds an edge for a long time, just not a nice edge. (if that matters to you)


----------



## milly123 (Jun 8, 2010)

I will recommend a set of ceramic knife to you,if you are interested,please check

*[advertising link removed - DM51]*
* *
*[hotlinked image deleted - DM51]*


----------



## Apollo Cree (Jun 8, 2010)

I bought the $13 retractable boxcutter here. They have other stuff, too. 

http://www.ceramicknife.org/

I'm happy with the boxcutter as a $13 item, but it does have a problem with not really latching into position.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 23, 2010)

*Comment by moderator: *Post #14 above, by "milly123", sat there for 2 weeks before a member reported the obvious fact that it was a spam-type advert. There was another similarly illicit post made the same day by the same user in another thread. 

The user has now been banned as a shill. It would be helpful if members would remain vigilant and report illicit posts whenever they see them.


----------



## sosemot728 (Jul 28, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000WMDOKO/?tag=cpf0b6-20


*[hotlinked image removed - please read Rule 3 - DM51]*


----------



## cityevader (Jul 30, 2010)

I had one of those Boker folders, and it was only mildly sharp. I used my Lansky diamond sharpeners, which got killed by the blade. Even worse was the attempt at sharpening made the knife dull. It originally had what appeared to be bench grinder marks from freehand sharpening. But after several evening with the diamond stones, there was no longer any micro-serrations, and the thing would only cut through poop. Worst $169 I ever spent.


----------



## sosemot728 (Jul 30, 2010)

cityevader said:


> I had one of those Boker folders, and it was only mildly sharp. I used my Lansky diamond sharpeners, which got killed by the blade. Even worse was the attempt at sharpening made the knife dull. It originally had what appeared to be bench grinder marks from freehand sharpening. But after several evening with the diamond stones, there was no longer any micro-serrations, and the thing would only cut through poop. Worst $169 I ever spent.



I dont think it was the boker knife, but the fact that you are not supposed to sharpen ceramic blades, unless you have the specific tools and experience in the area i.e. a professional.


----------



## cityevader (Jul 30, 2010)

I agree 92%....I shouldn't have touched it. 
The remaining 8%?....It wasn't very sharp to begin with.


----------

